# Todays spin on a  (i think lol ) fatty or double fatty ??



## wanna-be-smoker (Jul 24, 2017)

So we were out of town this last weekend and the daughter ( college student lol) was going to have her cousin and a few friends over. So she went out and bought some bacon and some thin steaks and hamburg but then her friends backed out and she never used the food.  Originally i was going to just season the steaks and make some bacon wrapped cheese stuffed meatballs but had no cheese so had to go to the store and this is where it kinda went off the track lol

I ended up pounding thinner the already thin steaks and brushing with a bit of apple wood grilling sauce and seasoned with maple sage rub. Then i wrapped in the steak around apple smoked mozzarella and sliced onions and wrapped in bacon to hold it all together. Then i seasoned the hamburger rolled it out then wrapped the steak and cheese into the hamburg and wrapped with bacon.Then I had extra hamburg and cheese but no bacon so figured i would still make the meatballs. Just no bacon wrap but brushed on some sauce and sprinkled some savory smokehouse spice on them and tested one to see how it was lol and it was good.

My mom is here and does not like red meat so i got some chicken and brushed it with sweet baby rays then seasoned with jack Daniels chicken rub. A couple pieces of chicken i wrapped up with a couple pieces of bacon and cheese. I will keep you updated and also some finished and plated pics













f1.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f2.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f3.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f4.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f5.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f6.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f7.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f8.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f9.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f10.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f11.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f12.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f13.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f14.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















f15.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Jul 24, 2017)

dinner is done and everybody was super happy.













d1.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d2.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d3.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d4.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d5.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d6.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d7.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d8.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d9.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


















d10.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks tasty,if you did this again would you still put uncooked bacon inside the ground beef? Cheese stuffed sausage balls are great as well if you haven't had them I love them both ways.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Jul 24, 2017)

I got the IT up high enough to not worry about the bacon being safely cooked but probably not because bacon is best when its at least a little crispy lol. But it was super tasty with it in there so maybe i could do it in two parts. Cook the inner one and then put the hamburg and bacon back around it and cook the outer one


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 24, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,if you did this again would you still *put uncooked bacon inside the ground beef*? Cheese stuffed sausage balls are great as well if you haven't had them I love them both ways.




That's the first thing that come to mind for me as well...  does look good tho ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2017)

Everything looks delicious!

Great looking meal!

Al


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Jul 25, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's the first thing that come to mind for me as well... does look good tho ...


Ya i really never thought about it before putting it together lol. But is your concern for safety and uncooked bacon or just not crispy ??. I like my bacon crispy so its not as appealing when its not but many people like it not crispy. I actually cooked the beef more than normal just to make sure the bacon was done.So while the bacon was not crispy it was cooked and safe to eat.


----------

